# Daido Machine Gun Or Royce Union Machine Gun



## Evans200 (May 8, 2016)

In working condition.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 8, 2016)

These are super cool! You got good taste   I picked up a set of these for a pair of camo bikes, now me and the lady can dog fight as we ride.....ummm...yeah


----------



## Evans200 (May 8, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> These are super cool! You got good taste   I picked up a set of these for a pair of camo bikes, now me and the lady can dog fight as we ride.....ummm...yeah



It was your purchase that made me aware of these. I was too late. Now the search begins........


----------



## then8j (May 8, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/351718400486

Is this the one?


----------



## Evans200 (May 9, 2016)

then8j said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/351718400486
> 
> Is this the one?



Yes, sold last week


----------



## detroitbike (May 26, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-BIC...6c74c3d&pid=100034&rk=6&rkt=8&sd=351638789172


----------



## Evans200 (May 28, 2016)

detroitbike said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-BICYCLE-DAIDO-CORP-MACHINE-GUN-HORN/381646672489?_trksid=p2045573.c100034.m2102&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20131003150253&meid=e899f915a5bd440c8742d3fbc6c74c3d&pid=100034&rk=6&rkt=8&sd=351638789172



Be all over it if it worked! Thanks for looking out, check ebay daily, being patient but I want one BAD!!


----------



## CrazyDave (May 28, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Be all over it if it worked! Thanks for looking out, check ebay daily, being patient but I want one BAD!!



when you get let me know, we will go riding and "shoot" all the pedestrians.


----------



## Evans200 (May 28, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> when you get let me know, we will go riding and "shoot" all the pedestrians.



Why didn't I think of that, lol?


----------



## thisismyname (Nov 18, 2018)

Just in case anyone is looking for their own machine gun horn, I just posted my Diabo Bicycle Horn Machine Gun with original box to Ebay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/192728594735


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 18, 2018)

I have one also .


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 18, 2018)

...


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 18, 2018)

..


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 18, 2018)

I think we can close this thread, sadly. If you have one you want to offer for sale or trade or want, you should start a new thread.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/al-sabo-evans200-passed-away.105048/ Al passed away in February 2017 and last posted on the 6th of that month.


----------

